# Presenting an idea for a new forum...



## jessicacarr (Mar 7, 2010)

I often find myself online searching out snack ideas....often here at DC.
Snacks are something every one loves, and not every one has the same ideas to give..being that there are different traditional snacks in different parts of the country/world.  Everyone snacks, so it should be well-received and frequently visited and added to.
Therefore, I would love it if DC were to start a Snacks Forum!!!

Here's to hoping for it!  
Cheers!


----------



## kadesma (Mar 8, 2010)

Jessica,
although it's called and appetizer forum, you can get some good ideas there for snacks. Mind you, you would need to reduce amounts but that isn't hard. If nothing jumps up and grabs you, ask us. What do you like? Me I love grapes with cheese and crackers...How about open faced crustless bread with a ham spread and pears...Most things take a little time to prepare, but are worth it.There is one there for onion toast, it's easy and we all love it.You can make crackers,Take a crusty french roll, cut it in half the long way,top it with cheese and salami or you fav meat. broil cut and eat...
Enjoy
kadesma


----------



## roadfix (Mar 9, 2010)

Salami, cheese, and crackers.  That works for me.


----------



## babetoo (Mar 9, 2010)

kadesma said:


> Jessica,
> although it's called and appetizer forum, you can get some good ideas there for snacks. Mind you, you would need to reduce amounts but that isn't hard. If nothing jumps up and grabs you, ask us. What do you like? Me I love grapes with cheese and crackers...How about open faced crustless bread with a ham spread and pears...Most things take a little time to prepare, but are worth it.There is one there for onion toast, it's easy and we all love it.You can make crackers,Take a crusty french roll, cut it in half the long way,top it with cheese and salami or you fav meat. broil cut and eat...
> Enjoy
> kadesma


 


how do you make onion toast?


----------



## kadesma (Mar 9, 2010)

babetoo said:


> how do you make onion toast?


Babe,
here it is Hope you like it.

http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/f7/tnt-onion-toast-63361.html
kades


----------



## Taliesin (Mar 10, 2010)

roadfix said:


> Salami, cheese, and crackers.  That works for me.



Summer sausage is also good, with a good sharp cheddar and butter crackers


----------



## Cooking Goddess (Mar 10, 2010)

~Soft cheese (I like using the little foil-wrapped wedges) spread down the center of celery.  Our daughter liked peanut butter in her's; would add raisins on top and call it "Ants on a log".  Yup, Girl Scout, she was!
~Or slices of apple spread with peanut butter (my Mom always said it tasted like a caramel apple to her) or sprinkled with cinnamon sugar.
~Sliced strawberries with a bit of yogurt or ice cream on the side.
~Cottage cheese and apple butter.  Yum!
~OK, gotta go find a snack....


----------

